# Who's Got Year-Round Boating



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/year-round-boating-locations-3058.html

PacNW and Southeast locales seem to be the best


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

You would only have to move north one or two states.
I live just 15 miles over the boarder in Or. and there is 365 days of year of boating around here.
Ashland's University (SOU) is small though, but lots of other school/city options as you head further north into Or./Wa.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Bring the sunshine


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

*Sunshine? That stuff hurts my eyes!*



slamkal said:


> Bring the sunshine


Another advantage to living a bit to the south, is quite a bit more sun. We've been getting a day or two a week, but still the wettest consecutive March and April recorded. Another advantage (some may think this is a disadvantage) for the sun starved is Ca. is just a hop, skip and a traffic jam away. Even got a Lower Deer Creek Ca. self-support in a week ago with sunny skies, temps in the upper 70's and great flows (yes! I'm gloating).


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

All depends on how cold you're willing to get. We run the Green and Colorado in Utah all year long


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Not really year round boatn' in CO*

I had 9ish weeks without class IV-V this year living near Winter Park. The awesome powder season overaps perfectly. During the short off season you can hike your creek boat up the powder and go faster then you have ever gone before (good training for fast slides). Hucking your boat off cliffs in the snow is fun (great boof stroke training, keep your bow up). Not to mention ideal conditions for all winter activties. You can rest your shoulders and practice in the pool. Traveling in Dec and Jan is another way to get your fix. There are no schools here, although, it's not far from the big city.


----------



## utidcapaco (Oct 1, 2004)

Northern New Mexico. Your choices are a bit limited, but the Rio Grande runs all year at least class III (Pilar/Racecourse), and often IV-V (Lower/Upper Taos Box). There's also the Rio Chama, Embudo, etc. UNM is only two hours away, and Salida (Arkansas River) is 4.5 or so hours.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

From Pennsylvania all the way down south to GA most east coast boater can get out year round depending on rain and weather. For example, most of the river and creeks in PA have been running on and off all winter with the heavy rains. From mid - March to early November you also have a lot of scheduled whitewater releases to take advantage of.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

NWO Whiewater said:


> All depends on how cold you're willing to get. We run the Green and Colorado in Utah all year long


What section of the Colorado with rapids do you run all year? I thought the daily and Westwater froze over most years (at least they have the last few).

Green? Below Flaming Gorge? Deso and most other stretches freeze over. Unitah Basin is nasty cold during the winter. Not unusual to reach -20 to -30F during the winter. 

That said, we run the San Juan pretty late in the year. Never been in during Dec. and Jan. though.

Phillip


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Cataract runs 24/7, 365. Shoshone makes Glenwood a year-round whitewater town.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

BmfnL said:


> Cataract runs 24/7, 365. Shoshone makes Glenwood a year-round whitewater town.


Cataract freezes over most years between late December and mid-Feb. Nasty ice jams down low (big drop to ten cent area) from trip reports I have read. Both put-ins freeze over many years as well.

Phillip


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I think this guy is looking for whitewater, not desert float trips. Moving from nothern Cali to Utah or New Mexico, you are going to be REALLY disappointed. PacNW or the Southeast are the only real options for year round whitewater.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love my desert floats, even off-season, but you wouldn't catch me moving to this region for kayaking that time of the year. The Northwest sounds like the place to me! Eyeballing the Rogue this winter ourselves.

Phillip


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

kirbz said:


> I'm considering moving away from northern California for graduate school. What other states/regions/cities have year-round boating? Because I can't go months on end without kayaking! Adopting a winter sport to combat the withdrawals is just not going to work...


Idaho has a very short season. Maybe two months of freezing snow melt at best. Sorry.. The rainy east coast is your best bet. Maybe Ducktown TN? Good luck.

*Boise St. University* did I just say that out loud???


----------



## utidcapaco (Oct 1, 2004)

jmack said:


> I think this guy is looking for whitewater, not desert float trips. Moving from nothern Cali to Utah or New Mexico, you are going to be REALLY disappointed.


All _she_ asked was: "What other states/regions/cities have _year-round boating?_" No other requirement was stated. NM has year-round boating (I've paddled III or higher every month of the year). Sure, being from CA, she might be disappointed by NM, which is why I said choices are limited. But since you're making assumptions, I'll also make one and assume that being a grad student, she might have limited time and appreciate a nearby, year-round III run with a decent play wave.

And since when is IV/V a "desert float?"


----------



## kirbz (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Very helpful! And yes, I am a girl. 

So, a bit more context. I don't need Class V. Not looking to do that anytime soon. Class III and IV is more within my reach for the next, oh, 100 years or so. 

So, what's with the Southeast? I've heard Chattanooga, Fayetteville, and Asheville thrown out there... Any other comments about those places? What about Georgia or Alabama? Any boating there?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

So how is the Upper Box at 193cfs (current flow)?


----------



## utidcapaco (Oct 1, 2004)

Heheh, touché. All I can say is "drought."  Still waiting for some of your southern CO runoff. And she did say no Vs.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

idahofloater said:


> Idaho has a very short season. Maybe two months of freezing snow melt at best. Sorry.. The rainy east coast is your best bet. Maybe Ducktown TN? Good luck.
> 
> *Boise St. University* did I just say that out loud???


Not sure if you're being serious or not...

Idaho boating absolutely goes year round.


----------



## fuzzywaters (Apr 28, 2011)

*Year Round, WV*

Take a look around Morgantown WV. Year round boating, too many runs to list are close to very close. Upper and lower Yough, cheat basin, big sandy creek, Tygart, New, Gauley, Blackwater, Red Creek, Deckers Creek, I better stop.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hay 
Ark (the state) has winter floating from Sept to late May. We have some very big water example Big piney Cossitot, Richland creek , beech, Lee and Frog . Those are just a few. We are having a really wet year and if you want to see some really good pic's go to Ark Canoe Club web site and view some nice nasty stuff


----------



## bradgoet (May 27, 2004)

*Year round boating...depends*

Funny. Northern Cali has year round boating doesn't it? At least a solid 9 month season. 

It really depends on what kind of boating you're looking for. The NW and SE are definitely the best bets for true year round variety and quality of boating. Culturally speaking, the NW will likely be the most compatible for you. It's a little colder, alot more wood, and much more brutal rocks. It's mostly rough pumice up here. However, there is always water somewhere. 

The southeast has a variety of whitewater but there is a significant difference in culture and weather. It's really hot and humid for 6 months and much more conservative than Cali. I would take a trip before you move. 

I would not overlook weather. People in OR boat year round but you have to deal with snow/sleet for 4 or more months out of the year. The conditions you have to endure to be a true year round boater in the Northwest aren't much different from Cali or even CO. I think it's time for a roadtrip. 

If that's not in the cards then maybe use the trip seeker search on AllAboutRivers.com. It will show you all of the trips for each state during specific seasons. You can get to it from the homepage.


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

I've read the posts and the best answer to my mind is the first one. Really the NW or the SE is it for trulely year round boating in the USA. 
Come on guys!, New Mexico, Colorado, Idaho, Arkansas??? 1 snow free run with 14 degree temps or banging down 100cfs does not equate to year round boating. Since you're already on the west coast take a drive up to Ashland, Eugene, Corvallis, Portland, Seattle and Bellingham and take a look. Of course living as I do in Ashland, I think it's a great place...and if SOU has a masters program in your field I'd check it out. Great town with an educated and active populace, world class live theater, Mtn. biking out the door, ski hill 12 miles from town and a class 3 and 4 boaters paradise (plus SOME class 5) In the high season (right now) there are at least 40 class 3 and four runs going within a 2.5 hour drive from my front door. And when the pickings are slim in late summer and fall, there's at least 10 runs to choose from as well, plus throw in a 36 mile wilderness overnighter that goes 24/7/365.
It's not all snow and sleet for four months either as most winter boating we do is on the Smith. I have memories of many sunshiney 60 degree Jan. NF Smith days (two this year)
Some of the rivers we paddle; Rogue, Umpqua, Klamath, Smith, Cal Salmon, Sacramento, Scott, McCloud and Trinity
BTW, I'm not a member of the Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

bradgoet: Have you ever been to Asheville? It's often referred to as the San Francisco of the east and is hardly conservative. 

I agree that the SE and NW are the only two viable options for legitimate year round paddling. Arkansas? Seriously? Either way you will be happy, but the SE definitely has nicer weather (if you like sunshine.) I think a lot of it depends on what you are getting your degree in. University of Tenessee is a well respected college and there is plenty of good boating near Knoxville. UNC Asheville is more of a hippy schoool, so I'm not sure what kind of masters programs they will have. Appalachian State has some good programs and there is lots of good whitewater near it, although Boone does get pretty chilly in the wintertime.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow...directly comparing Ashevegas to San Francisco ???

I couldn't even dream that up with my favorite PJ's and a glass of warm buttermilk.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

What states do you guys consider the SE? West Virginia, Maryland, PA? Folks are definetly paddling year-round all the way up to PA although these areas will freeze up more often. As one guy noted the area around Morgantown WV is pretty much ideal for close by year round paddling.


----------



## junkshowriverchick (Oct 3, 2008)

What are you studying? I am sure that your field of study is also an important consideration in this potential move...there are plenty of great schools that are close to whitewater, some of which could be year-round especially if you are a kayaker...

I am also considering going to grad school in the foreseeable future (taking 2 or 3 years off before I go back as I am just graduating with a BA this coming month!)...so finding a place where I want to end up spending a couple more years in school, that also has at least seasonal whitewater, is my first priority these days. I am looking back east, as well as the PNW...

A move east couldn't hurt- WVU has a lot of excellent graduate programs, and then you are close to all that the wild and wonderful state (as well as its ultra gorgeous and fun neighbor-states of MD and PA) has to offer. Of course, U of MD college park, Frostburg, Appalachia State, Pitt...all of these 'regional' schools are within a couple hours' driving...

but then again maybe I am partial, I am originally from the appalachian region 

I believe there is also abundant WW further south, but I will let native paddlers explain those choices...!


At least you have plenty of options when it comes to balancing studies with plenty of big drops and holes...at least that's what I have to do in order to get through school! I


----------



## junkshowriverchick (Oct 3, 2008)

I consider WV/MD/PA to be 'mid atlantic' or 'appalachian'...

But I am from that area, as well as a student of geography...


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

The Northwest has honest, easily accessible, year round boating, particularly in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. The actual answer to your question of "where to move" depends on what are you are going to University for. 

For Oregon, at least, both of the major state schools offer excellent, year round, class III-IV paddling within an hour of home. UO (aka *UC Eugene*) is the better of the two for liberal arts, economics and business, while OSU shines at engineering and agriculture. If you are medically inclined, OHSU in Portland is your option. 

UC Eugene or Corvallis D) is a good choice for those from NorCal: the cost of living (low) + out of state tuition (not bad) is about equal to the the cost of in-state living (stupid) + in-state tuition (sorta low). 

The division of topics is very similar in Washington, though WSU has an honestly good business program. UW in Seattle has paddling available, but due to its location in the heart of Seattle, it will take longer to get to your runs. WSU also has more of a drive to whitewater, but both schools have many options within two hours.


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

pretender said:


> I've read the posts and the best answer to my mind is the first one. Really the NW or the SE is it for trulely year round boating in the USA.
> Come on guys!, New Mexico, Colorado, Idaho, Arkansas??? 1 snow free run with 14 degree temps or banging down 100cfs does not equate to year round boating. Since you're already on the west coast take a drive up to Ashland, Eugene, Corvallis, Portland, Seattle and Bellingham and take a look. Of course living as I do in Ashland, I think it's a great place...and if SOU has a masters program in your field I'd check it out. Great town with an educated and active populace, world class live theater, Mtn. biking out the door, ski hill 12 miles from town and a class 3 and 4 boaters paradise (plus SOME class 5) In the high season (right now) there are at least 40 class 3 and four runs going within a 2.5 hour drive from my front door. And when the pickings are slim in late summer and fall, there's at least 10 runs to choose from as well, plus throw in a 36 mile wilderness overnighter that goes 24/7/365.
> It's not all snow and sleet for four months either as most winter boating we do is on the Smith. I have memories of many sunshiney 60 degree Jan. NF Smith days (two this year)
> Some of the rivers we paddle; Rogue, Umpqua, Klamath, Smith, Cal Salmon, Sacramento, Scott, McCloud and Trinity
> BTW, I'm not a member of the Chamber of Commerce.


He is so right. I live in Medford witch is 15 min from Ashland. I would say to move some were in the rogue valley. There is so much to do and a great school (SOU). You go much further north and yes you do run into a little bit more of rain and I little longer winter. As for the southeast and all those other places I don't know much about it, I did live in Georgia for a few months and I am very glad that I live here in the pacific northwest.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

kirbz said:


> I'm considering moving away from northern California for graduate school. What other states/regions/cities have year-round boating? Because I can't go months on end without kayaking! Adopting a winter sport to combat the withdrawals is just not going to work...


getting pretty serious about this whitewater lifestyle kira?


----------

